# Conforming soul - a piano quartet



## KjellPrytz (Dec 16, 2016)

The violin is a little bit wild and lost in this composition but it successively learns its role and conforms finally to play the main theme forming the end:


__
https://soundcloud.com/user-892939153%2Fthe-conforming-soul-piano-quartet


----------



## childed (Jul 15, 2017)

a solid composition, with your signature handwriting.
it is both solemn and sad, slightly gothic.
Passages on the piano in the middle are particularly easy to hear.
Everything good with violins!

Serg.


----------

